# Wrenchin'



## Ayerzee (Jan 4, 2009)

Just had a question. How many of you guys do most (if not all) the repairs to your equipment yourself in house. I just have a skid steer and a couple of dump trucks and I do mostly everything and I'm learning a lot. Eventually I want to learn to weld, seems like there is always something that needs fixed.


----------



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)

I don't have any heavy equipment, but if I did I would do repairs in house.

I do all my vehicle maintenance and repairs.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

I wrenched on my stuff when I had it.
If welding is being able to make the rod spark, then I could weld.:whistling


----------



## S.R.E. (Apr 8, 2010)

A few years ago I bought a 98 Deere 120. It needed a little (LOT) of TLC.
First off I put new rails on it. I took all the old bolts off by hand. :blink::shutup: Not sure if I'll ever do that again. I also replaced the swing motor and a bunch of hydraulic hoses. Just recently I installed a pattern changer valve and a battery disconnect switch. I've had a few technical things done at the local Deere shop too. 

As far as welding goes if it is something structural like a boom or a hook on the bucket or major bucket repair I have a welding shop do that. Little fab stuff and misc. customizing i'll weld.

Unless you buy new or have a dump truck load of cash you need to at least learn to change the oils and filters and maybe even the bucket teeth. (I once worked for a guy who called the mechanic out to replace the teeth on the bucket.) Of course your biggest contribution would be proper preventative maintenance. You know, actually change your hydraulic oil and stuff like that.:thumbsup:


----------



## SAW.co (Jan 2, 2011)

If your only welding mild steel its a lot easer that you think buy a small welder & start welding.
I dont have any large equipment but I do all my own maintenance & welding. I have a small 110V wire feed welder it will handle up to 1/4" & larger if you V groove first.


----------



## Ayerzee (Jan 4, 2009)

I once thought about getting into auto or diesel mechanics before choosing to get into the construction field. I really like fixing/working on things (unless it's trying to find a hydraulic leak in my skid steer) and learning how different parts all work together. Having said that though, I couldn't do imagine doing it all the time as a career, that would get old real quick.

I know a few other people around my age that are into heavy construction and own a couple of pieces of small equipment and they take their stuff in to get it serviced/repaired and spend quite a bit on getting sometimes simple things fixed. I understand if you're too busy or have no desire I guess...


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

I have always turned wrench on my own things, worked for a few small mom/pop shops, worked in a body shop, worked as a Tech for a GM dealer and for a Chrysler dealer. Now i wrench as little as possible. I pay for someone to do most of my truck maintenance, the mini-ex i do myself, any fabricating i do myself and any structural damage to trailers and equipment i do myself and thankfully there is not much of that.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Well, my old man is a mechanic. He's been turning wrenches since he could walk. He also went to college for diesel mechanics. We do everything, full engine rebuilds, welding, fabbing, undercarriage work, final drives and everything else. The only thing we do not do is machining and pin/bushing working in chains since we do not have track presses. Besides, that type of work sucks.

My uncle is also a free lance mechanic, been so his whole life. He mainly has worked in the strippins on 8's, 9's, drags and everything in else.


----------



## quality ground (Mar 28, 2011)

we do all our own fixing when we can. Mainly mowers skid steers, trucks up to five tons. Anyone with mechanical skills can work on engines


----------



## jmacd (Jul 14, 2009)

I try to fix it myself before I ask for help. I at least provide a shop with tools even if I have to get help from someone smarter than me. 

When doing any of this work I always smash a finger or two so that really helps with the learning curve. :thumbsup:

Brake job:


----------



## Upchuck (Apr 7, 2009)

Considering how expensive everything is today I don't see how people don't do all the repairs they can. My brother in law has been working on engines since he was a kid so he takes the lead on fixing our stuff. When he's not comfortable doing something we pay one of the local mechanics to come to our barn & do the repair while we help so that we learn. 

We have a good group of guys in town (local Deere dealer & gravel pit owners) that we ask questions when we aren't sure. I would say oils, filters, teeth, cutting edges are a must for a small business. Welding would be helpful too.

Consider that this is coming from a guy that wishes he could pay someone to grease his equipment. :w00t:


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

I'll repair anything and everything I can.

I'm not a welder though I recently purchased one and have stuck a few pieces of metal together. Any heavy welding, I have a guy that does my hitches and heavy repairs.

I do all our brake, chassis work, as well as engine and hydraulic repairs.

I can't imagine how much money I have saved over the years.


----------



## MIT (Sep 1, 2008)

We have a full time mechanic and service truck. Recently expanded our shop so we can service a few of the local guys equipment.


----------



## backhoe1 (Mar 30, 2007)

We do most everything inhouse. That being said, occasionally I'll get a quote for something just to see what I "save".


----------



## jmacd (Jul 14, 2009)

I think your answer is that wrenching as much as you can in house is just smart.

My shop and shop supplies is one of my biggest expense but think how much that would be if I had to hire it out. You have to make the investment in the shop and building, you don't pay for it in the first year.

The shop does pay over time and I can't of think any companies that do excavating, and trucking that don't have some sort of shop. 

I also should add that you tend to take better care of eveything when you have a shop to do it in.

Not only is it smart but it tends to become a hang out after work to have a few beers. For most part I enjoy my time there.


----------



## Moxley-Kidwell (Jan 28, 2011)

We also have a full time mechanic. When not wrenching on our old equipment we make him move the skid steers and small stuff around behind his truck with a tag trailer. When it gets real busy we even turn him (and myself) into a shovel man for the paving crew.


----------



## Upchuck (Apr 7, 2009)

We replaced the eccentric in our hoepac today. We had bought this thing @ the auction & didn't have any manuals. With the help of google I found company in Canada which sold us part cheaper than a gear shop could refab spline in eccentric.

I probably shouldn't get to happy until we get it on machine & make sure it doesn't fall apart.


----------



## S.R.E. (Apr 8, 2010)

Upchuck said:


> We replaced the eccentric in our hoepac today. We had bought this thing @ the auction & didn't have any manuals. With the help of google I found company in Canada which sold us part cheaper than a gear shop could refab spline in eccentric.
> 
> I probably shouldn't get to happy until we get it on machine & make sure it doesn't fall apart.


How long have you had it and how long did you run it on your machine?


----------



## backhoe1 (Mar 30, 2007)

Upchuck said:


> We replaced the eccentric in our hoepac today. We had bought this thing @ the auction & didn't have any manuals. With the help of google I found company in Canada which sold us part cheaper than a gear shop could refab spline in eccentric.
> 
> I probably shouldn't get to happy until we get it on machine & make sure it doesn't fall apart.


 

What brand is this?


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

40 years ago a very wise older man said "do what you do BEST" whenever I have strayed from that it has shown to be unprofitable.


----------



## Upchuck (Apr 7, 2009)

> Posted by SRE
> How long have you had it and how long did you run it on your machine?





> Posted by Backhoe1
> What brand is this?


It's a genpac that we've had 2 years w/o much usage but don't know how much usage it had before because we bought it at an auction. 

The splines in the eccentric were completing worn out. Our machine was plumbed for clean up bucket so had John Deere some work that was supposed to regulate hydraulics. After speaking with genpac dealer I think we may need a check valve. Also I've been told that the compactor is on the small side for 160 so running it at idle may also help this not happening again.


----------



## Redneckpete (Feb 22, 2008)

I do pretty much all repairs and everything but structural welding myself. I have an old stick welder I use for welding and do all repairs and maintenance myself.

I know the machines and the symptoms. 9 times out of 10 I can figure it out quicker then the mechanic. Why would I pay him?

Pete


----------

